# 1969 Picnic



## b2super (Mar 5, 2011)

I bought this boat last week, 1969 Picnic made by Lofland. I was a passenger on 2 sailboats all my life and that was about 35 years ago. I am so green to sailing but not to boating. I am 51 years old and always had some sort of powerboat. Midlife crisis or whatever I wanted to learn to sail so I sold the gas guzzler and bought this one, probley because the owners manual said something about hooking a big outboard on it(I know, Iknow). well anyway I thought how hard can it be? I always seen those old farts sailing around out there. I took it home and decided I was not going to take it out till I have this rigging down pat. now there is the problem, I cannot seem to find any info about the rigging for this boat. does anybody have one of these boats that can help me out? here is a picture. thanks.


----------



## boatshell (Sep 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your sailboat purchase!

You mention the manual (outboard comment). Doesn't the manual show how it's rigged?

I'm a small boat junky and recall Ralph Harvey fixing up one of these. I cannot yet post links, but if you google Loftland picnic sailboat RVHarvey, you will find Ralph's pages. He is a very friendly fellow and will probably be able to give you the information you're looking for. 

The "old farts" are the ones in the motor boats making the stink. Welcome to sailing -- you will love it.


----------

